# Greetings Cat People



## Spencey (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm James from Scotland. I have a larger than life Tortoiseshell cat called Angel, seven years old (the cat, not me) and very good-natured (usually both of us).

I wanted to connect with other cat people as my life has taken a very feline twist recently as I've started drawing a webcomic and writing a blog about cats. As I learn more about cats I'm discovering how little I actually knew on the subject! I'm planning to go to some cat shows (I've never been to any before) and I'm really looking forward to the adventure.

Pleased to meet you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, James!

Your staring cat video was soooo funny!!  

Looking forward to hearing more about your lovely Angel. And seeing pictures. (hint, hint)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Spencey (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! As requested, here are a couple of cute snaps of our Angel

This is her close-up and posing nicely for the camera:










and here she is 'helping' at the computer:










Watch out for those scissors, buddy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute, needs a belly rub in the second picture! :wink:


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

The pictures of your cat are very beautiful - especially the belly rub picture :lol:


----------



## Spencey (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks. That cat knows how much we love to give her belly rubs so as soon as she wants attention, she's waving that belly around like a sparkler on bonfire night!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've got one of those! Shasta runs ahead of me down the hall and then flops on her side/back and sliiiides on the wood floor about a foot, turns her head upside down like an owl and meows for a belly-rub request. 
How can I resist that? I'm mush!

Every time I see Angel's belly photo, with what looks like the scissors poking out...I keep thinking: _Spay gone wrong._ :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Every time I see Angel's belly photo, with what looks like the scissors poking out...I keep thinking: _Spay gone wrong._


I thought, Desk Organizer - FAIL! 8O

I love Angel's _Phantom of the Opera _face. Mesmerizing! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sweet face! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Your cat is absolutely gorgeous. I love her markings :luv


----------

